# How long does it take ratings to update?



## Marksb_2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

I am a new driver. I just started in the Atl market this past weekend. ( Just in time for a rate cut, but that is a different thread). I hit it really hard all weekend and did 40 rides, evenly split between Uber and Lyft. I finished up at about 2 am Sunday morning. As of mid morning Monday, my rating was still 5 stars. I am just wondering when I could see an updated rating.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Why do you think your rating hasn't been updated?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You should be able to see the number of rides, number of rated rides, and number of 5-star rides in the app each day. The more rides, the longer it tends to take to reflect changes unless you get some really bad marks, which would affect the average faster.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Go onto the website and login.
Enjoy that non-5 rating though. 
That's the reality.


----------

